# Грыжи L5-S1, L4-L5. Готовиться к операции?



## rstm (24 Мар 2021)

Жалобы. Первые жалобы проявились лет 10 назад, после перелета из Питера в Ижевск. Заболела левая нога по ходу нерва от поясницы до чуть повыше колена сзади. Около двух месяцев очень тяжело было выжимать сцепление в авто. Лечился консервативно, после все прошло. Лет 5 назад повторилось, тогда по мрт было около 3-4 мм протрузия. Но тот мрт и не нашел сейчас.

Сейчас болею с конца августа 2020. До конца года не было возможности никак лечиться (был на вахте, я водитель) только изредка принимал обезболивающие. Сначала года консервативное лечение (вытяжка, лфк, капельницы, уколы). Сейчас уже повторный курс капельницы. ЛФК.

Боли с августа, тянущие в пояснице и в левую ягодицу. Ходить могу, но быстро устает поясница, при хождении нога болеть перестает. Самое болезненное — вставать утром, потом терпимо. Участок позвоночника выше поясницы около 20 см тоже имеет болезненность при растяжении и пальпировании.
Перед окончанием вахты пару раз появились резкие боли СПРАВА от позвоночника в пояснице, как выстрел. После вытяжки было нечто подобное, но уже не такой интенсивности и резкости. Сейчас, поскольку не работаю, боль переносится чуть чуть легче, чем до начала лечения, но видимого прогресса нет. Боюсь, что работать не смогу, поэтому думаю делать операцию.

МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2021)

А что в анализах. СОЭ. СРБ?


----------



## rstm (24 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, даже не сдавал. Никто не назначал


----------



## Виктор-72 (24 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Боюсь, что работать не смогу, поэтому думаю делать операцию.


Я тоже год назад боялся, что не смогу работать. Сделал операцию. А теперь боюсь, что не смогу ходить.
Перед принятием решения, закройте глаза и представьте, что у вас примерно все тоже самое, только онемевшая нога после операции, т.к. травмировали нерв, иссечена часть желтой связки и немного подрезан остистый. Да, конечно же сильно травмированы мышцы.
И это если ничего случайно не задели лишнего.

И "вишенка на торте" - спайки.


----------



## rstm (24 Мар 2021)

@Виктор-72, так я вот по этим причинам и склоняюсь к эндоскопической. Но все равно страшно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (24 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Так я вот по этим причинам и склоняюсь к эндоскопической.


А кто Вам сказал, что эндоскопическая операций на позвоночнике - это не операция? Мне кажется, что это самая зависящая от мастерства хирурга операция. Да, прокол 8 мм, вместо разреза в 25 мм. Лучше, да, конечно. Как видно в эндоскоп операционное поле? Хуже, да, значительно, чем в микроскоп.
В любом случае, это операция, со всеми вытекающими. И ее лучше избежать.
Конечно, если уже терпелки не хватает - да, здесь я Вас очень даже могу понять.


----------



## rstm (25 Мар 2021)

Да. Заочно консультировался насчёт эндоскопии у Мереджи в Пирогова СПб. Он, почему то, сказал, что удалять надо L4-L5. Боль от него. Местный же нейрохирург про L5-S1 говорил.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> А кто Вам сказал, что эндоскопическая операций на позвоночнике - это не операция?


Ну не знаю, тут на форуме находил мнение, что эндоскопическая не оставляет рубцов и её можно повторять многократно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Ну не знаю, тут на форуме находил мнение, что эндоскопическая не оставляет рубцов и её можно повторять многократно.


Ведь главное  - это не как на форуме, а как у вас.
Мой хороший знакомый с двумя Диамами в зале штанги тягает уже который год.
А мой родной дядя, до 82 лет за грибами ездил и таскал их корзинами, ночевал в стогу. Прожил до 89 и его не мучила спина. А операцию по удалению грыжи диска ему делали когда он еще работал. То есть ни операционных микроскопов, ни тем более эндоскопов, ни уж тем более МРТ не было. По современным меркам "делали на ощупь", а ведь как хорошо получилось.

Ох. К чему я все это?!
Все очень индивидуально. И если Евгений крутил 4-й тулуп, то кто-то не может после 3 операций дойти до туалета сам. Вы почитайте об этом. Понятно, что хочется верить. Но вера не должна быть безусловной. ИМХО.


----------



## лыжник (27 Мар 2021)

Тоже есть направление на операцию, могу даже по квоте сделать. Грыжа L5S1 1см. Было это 2,5 года назад.  Отказался. Со спиной разобрался. Конечно не факт, что я в дальнейшем обойдусь. Но буду стараться. Если нога потеряет чувствительность, то тогда без вариантов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

лыжник написал(а):


> Если нога потеряет чувствительность, то тогда без вариантов.


Нет. И чувствительность и даже слабость не полное отсутствие вариантов. Все восстанавливается, но процент больше после операции, если операция без осложнения.


----------



## Виктор-72 (27 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> если операция без осложнения.


А это бывает не часто, к сожалению. Спайки есть почти в 100% случаев, другое дело, насколько сильно они выражены. А это тоже осложнение. 
Вывод - своими ногами на операцию не ходить.


----------



## rstm (27 Мар 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> А это бывает не часто, к сожалению. Спайки есть почти в 100% случаев, другое дело, насколько сильно они выражены. А это тоже осложнение.
> Вывод - своими ногами на операцию не ходить.


спорный вопрос. У меня знакомца на отдыхе в Индии так прихватило, что пришлось частный рейс заказывать, слава богу у него деньги на это нашлись.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. И чувствительность и даже слабость не полное отсутствие вариантов. Все восстанавливается, но процент больше после операции, если операция без осложнения.


А по моему то состоянию можете прокомментировать, посоветовать. Стоит ли на операцию идти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> А по моему то состоянию можете прокомментировать, посоветовать. Стоит ли на операцию идти?


Показания к операции нашли? Знаете?


----------



## Дина (27 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. И чувствительность и даже слабость не полное отсутствие вариантов. Все восстанавливается, но процент больше после операции, если операция без осложнения.


Я бы уточнила-если слабость НЕ НАРАСТАЕТ, особенно РЕЗКО. В смысле,  что какое-то время слабость была на, условно, 4 балла, а потом резко сразу на 2 балла. Вот тут, я считаю, надо, как говорит Федор Петрович, не просто на операцию, а надо успеть на операцию. Пусть он меня поправит, если я ошибаюсь, но все НХ говорили мне еще с первым секвестром отслеживать ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ слабости.
Да, и про "своими ногами на операцию не ходить" мне тоже говорил НХ в НИИТО, но это не значит, что надо ждать ПОЛНОГО отказа ног. ИМХО, здесь речь как раз о нарастании слабости. 
А вообще, никому же неизвестно как развивались бы события в том или ином случае. Человек решился на операцию, а если бы не стал делать, а состояние бы улучшилось. Или, наоборот, решил отказаться от операции, а через месяц резкое ухудшение, парез и нарушение тазовых функций. Вот в чем проблема: сделаешь операцию и думай-а может не стоило, а может бы оно рассосалось бы (в том числе рассосалось и в прямом смысле), не поторопился ли с операцией. Не сделаешь и живёшь как на пороховой бочке, ежечасно отслеживая а не стало ли хуже, не начала ли нога высыхать и т.д. А если, не дай бог, ухудшения, а если необратимые ухудшения-тут кого винить, что с операцией опоздал???
Сложно все это, короче.


----------



## rstm (27 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показания к операции нашли? Знаете?


Нашел. 
У меня, конечно состояние пока ближе к профилактическим, с одним но. Работать я уже не могу (водителем на вахте), а другого делать не умею. Беда для меня огромная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам. А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного. И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас в среднем это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда обострение проходит быстро, но обостряется часто, то есть, когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник. Не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## Виктор-72 (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> спорный вопрос. У меня знакомца на отдыхе в Индии так прихватило, что пришлось частный рейс заказывать, слава богу у него деньги на это нашлись.


Частный рейс из Индии - фигня по сравнению с тем, что может быть (уже не говорю о том, что может потребоваться) при неудачной операции на позвоночнике.


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

Сообщение выше написал. Я тут больше к грузчику отношусь. Работал водителем на вахте...


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Боюсь, что работать не смогу, поэтому думаю делать операцию.


А ещё подумать немного?



rstm написал(а):


> Боли с августа, тянущие в пояснице и в левую ягодицу. Ходить могу, но быстро устает поясница, при хождении нога болеть перестает. Самое болезненное — вставать утром, потом терпимо. Участок позвоночника выше поясницы около 20 см тоже имеет болезненность при растяжении и пальпировании.
> Перед окончанием вахты пару раз появились резкие боли СПРАВА от позвоночника в пояснице, как выстрел.


Работа всю жизнь водителем, постоянная тоническая нагрузка на мышцы поясницы.. Симптомы все "поясничные" и к ним присоединились тянущие боли по сухожильно мышечному меридиану.. При начале движения после периода покоя симптом "расхаживания", то есть мышцы начинают работать активно-пассивно, улучшается местная микроциркуляция, немного расслабляются, вот и становится легче..
Вопрос в студию: "чево оперировать то собрались?"..  и вдогонку :"чем операция поможет?"..


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AIR, о чем подумать нужно? Я же не специалист как вы.


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> @AIR, о чем подумать нужно? Я же не специалист как вы.


Даю наводку  
Жалобы сводятся к проявлениям мышечно-тонических нарушений . Лечение:


rstm написал(а):


> изредка принимал обезболивающие. Сначала года консервативное лечение (вытяжка, лфк, капельницы, уколы). Сейчас уже повторный курс капельницы. ЛФК.


Лечение как бы совсем не совсем...  Какое-то отношение имеет  ЛФК , но и это не факт... Без правильного подбора, акцентированного выполнения и строгого выполнения методологии, это может даже усугубить проблему..
Нужна качественная мануальная диагностика состояния мышц, поработать с ними на улучшение местной микроциркуляции,  оттока, расслабление до физиологических параметров. Подбор и правильное выполнение упражнений.


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AIR, меня мануальщик лечил. Как сказал, мышцы все расслабились как надо. Но эффекта это не дало.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Боли с августа, тянущие в пояснице и в левую ягодицу. Ходить могу, но быстро устает поясница, при хождении нога болеть перестает. Самое болезненное — вставать утром, потом терпимо. Участок позвоночника выше поясницы около 20 см тоже имеет болезненность при растяжении и пальпировании.
> Перед окончанием вахты пару раз появились резкие боли СПРАВА от позвоночника в пояснице, как выстрел. После вытяжки было нечто подобное, но уже не такой интенсивности и резкости. Сейчас, поскольку не работаю, боль переносится чуть чуть легче, чем до начала лечения, но видимого прогресса нет. Боюсь, что работать не смогу, поэтому думаю делать операцию.


Здравствуйте!
Вы пишите болезненность, тянет, устаёт поясница. И пара прострелов, хотите оперироваться, потому что боитесь, что не сможете работать. 
А если отбросить все страхи, допустим Вам не нужно работать, не думать, кто будет кого кормить или что скажет. Тогда объективно, сейчас, сегодня,
 как сильно болит, сколько баллов из 10? Немеет левая нога, на носок,на пятку встаёте? Пачкается нижнее белье? Памперсы нужны?


rstm написал(а):


> Работать я уже не могу (водителем на вахте), а другого делать не умею. Беда для меня огромная.


Это не беда! Это огромная жизненная проблема. И ее можно решить.


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, прям нестерпимых болей по ощущениям нет. Сидеть долго не могу. Как выше, в показаниях к операции написали: "Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит." Только вот об этом: "Вам не нужно работать, не думать, кто будет кого кормить или что скажет." нельзя не думать. Я не один, у меня семья ёщё.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

@rstm, семья- это хорошо, значит есть поддержка и есть для кого выздоравливать. 
Не думать про социальные последствия 5 минут, что бы оценить.)


rstm написал(а):


> @AIR, меня мануальщик лечил. Как сказал, мышцы все расслабились как надо. Но эффекта это не дало.


Когда др.AIR мне рекомендовал МТ, после 2 процедуры ребёнок пустился бежать, и хотя я радостно вслед кричала, что ему нельзя- было не остановить.
Раз у Вас нет эффекта:скорее всего не тот МТ, либо сделал не все, как надо. Представьте, сколько лет сидеть за рулем, не делали же перерывы на ЛФК и полежать? На сиденье нет «бублика», и упор под спину? Я не невролог, но вижу на снимке, что пострадавшие 3 диска, копчик уплотнён, ягодицы сглажены, живот нависает. Мышцы застойные и напряженные.  Но позвонки ровно в ряд стоят, нет смещения. Др.Ступин раньше часто приводил в пример двигатель, подушки, ремни).. Вообщем, я к тому, что нужно попробовать все исправить, это время, работа и упорство, думаю Вам его не занимать.

Вы уже сдали кровь, как др.Ступин сказал? Не написали, как лечились. Что помогло в 1-й раз, что не помогло? 
И что делаете сейчас?


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, В первый раз все то же самое. НПВС и мильгамма, ЛФК. В течение пары месяцев прошло. Но тогда у меня другая работа была, не сидячая, но тоже тяжелая. Про анализ крови невролога спросил, сказал, что нет необходимости...


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

«Стандартный набор» в поликлинике  при обострении -это НПВС, МИДОКАЛМ, мильгамма, физио, ЛФК, массаж. Если к платному, то добавят ещё пару препаратов, для кровообращения и против тревожности.
У Вас есть воспаление и больные, замученные мышцы.  И это нужно лечить, независимо от того пойдёте Вы на операцию или нет.


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, ну да, всем этим набором и лечусь. Кроме физио, мне противопоказано.

Три месяца уже лечусь. Улучшения нет или очень незначительное.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

@rstm, без физио сложнее. 
К др. AIR нет возможности подъехать? Может он найдёт время.

Разобрались с сиденьем, спальное место, правильное поведение?


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, вот про поведение где почитать?


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine - поведение.
Корсет http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov
Автокресло 








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				




«Лупа» - поисковик сверху справа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2021)

Дал перечитать, так как если не можете работать, но не второе, а первое


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> @AIR, меня мануальщик лечил


Ну, если "мануальщик" лечил, тогда совсем другое дело..



rstm написал(а):


> Как сказал, мышцы все расслабились как надо.


Раз совсем все расслабились,  да ещё и как надо, тогда всё ясно... Но всё же, мучает вопросик,  а он рассказал, какие все именно мышцы были напряжены, почему напряжены и  на какой конкретно мышечный пучок, и как именно упражнения выполнять по силе, по количеству, по частоте, как их результат оценивать 🤔.



rstm написал(а):


> Три месяца уже лечусь. Улучшения нет или очень незначительное.


Повторю вопрос, что оперировать собрались🤔


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, ну, получается, надо собирать справки и готовиться к плановой операции? Мой вопрос еще, как найти и выбрать, где оперироваться. У нас по месту жительства, не делают эндоскопически. Я пытаюсь найти именно такую.

@AIR, Названия мышц я не запомнил. По упражнениям, сказал избегать скручиваний и напряжения мышц спины. Каких-то особенных не назначал.


AIR написал(а):


> Повторю вопрос, что оперировать собрались


Так грыжу убирать. Хотя и здесь вопрос, Мереджи из Пирогова сказал убирать L4-L5. По месту жительства говорит, что боли от L5-S1.

Не знаю, относить ли к ухудшению, при присаживании по левой икре появились ощущения, как будто кто то ползает. Раньше не было


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> @AIR, Названия мышц я не запомнил. По упражнениям, сказал избегать скручиваний и напряжения мышц спины. Каких-то особенных не назначал.


Совершенно согласен,  значит действительно "мануальщик "..



rstm написал(а):


> Так грыжу убирать. Хотя и здесь вопрос, Мереджи из Пирогова сказал убирать L4-L5. По месту жительства говорит, что боли от L5-S1.


То есть "мнения учёных разошлись".... Например, меня это несколько настораживает..  Как вариант,  можно сделать сделать операцию  "кто угадает "..  А после операции снова обратиться на форум... здесь некоторые так и делают..
Ещё нескромный вопрос   А снимок с видом "спереди " есть?. Судя по выложенным есть  некоторая ротация таза..


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AIR, что-то картинки не вставляются


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

1


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

2


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

@AIR,


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

4


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

5


----------



## rstm (28 Мар 2021)

6





AIR написал(а):


> Как вариант, можно сделать сделать операцию "кто угадает "


Ну тот доктор так и сказал. Уберем верхнюю, если не поможет - нижнюю. 200 тыс. операция


----------



## AlexSam (28 Мар 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Нужна качественная мануальная диагностика состояния мышц, поработать с ними на улучшение местной микроциркуляции,  оттока, расслабление до физиологических параметров. Подбор и правильное выполнение упражнений.


Андрей Иосифович, надеюсь не будет неприлично☺️ спросить о Стоимости Вашего диагностического приема и курса лечения?


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Ну тот доктор так и сказал. Уберем верхнюю, если не поможет - нижнюю. 200 тыс. операция


С одной стороны кадров много, но с другой, в данном случае это полезно. По одному снимку вроде достаточно ровно,  а вот если посмотреть их все и горизонтальные слезы, то можно наглядно и достаточно достоверно обосновать изложенные жалобы.. Если очень будет необходимо, то можно и нарисовать "говорящие " зоны..
Имеется некоторое привычное нарушение статики в виде отклонения немножко в сторону и вперёд.. Поэтому формируется мышечно-тонические нарушения спины-поясницы-таза-ног.. Укажу те, которые возможны с большой долей достоверности без очного мануального осмотра,  ориентируясь по жалобам и снимкам. Укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы справа и пояснично-подвздошной слева. Это способствует наклону с поворотом туловища и перегружать слева не только пучки большой ягодичной мышцы,  но и дополнительно грушевидную , по задней поверхности бедра... иногда может поддавливаться мышцами и седалищный нерв..
Это так, навскидку,  чтобы много не писать..
По грыжам без описания снимков ничего сказать не могу..
Но подобные мышечно-тонические нарушения вызывать подобную симптоматику однозначно могут.. Величину участия в процессе грыж и мышечных изменений должны установить доктора при очном осмотре..



AlexSam написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, надеюсь не будет неприлично☺️ спросить о Стоимости Вашего диагностического приема и курса лечения?


В моём возрасте и стаже работы неприличностей практически не осталось   . В институте платный отдел и 3500 в кассу за час работы.. На ПМЖ 3000 за полтора часа работы..
P.S. Обычно занимаюсь раз 5-7, иногда больше,  например недавно был пациент с металлоконструкцией,  болями сразу после операции и оформлением инвалидности, то занимался раз 10-12..  то есть по тяжести..  а с девушкой при длительной боли у в уретре и того дольше..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, ну, получается, надо собирать справки и готовиться к плановой операции? Мой вопрос еще, как найти и выбрать, где оперироваться. У нас по месту жительства, не делают эндоскопически. Я пытаюсь найти именно такую.
> 
> @AIR, Названия мышц я не запомнил. По упражнениям, сказал избегать скручиваний и напряжения мышц спины. Каких-то особенных не назначал.
> 
> ...


Тут решение за вами. Я бы конечно поборолся. И как правильно отмечает доктор Рудковский, ещё надо решить где и что оперировать. И ругой вопрос. Где и как лечиться консервативно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (28 Мар 2021)

Уж если НХ сейчас говорят про разные уровни, т.е. каждый видит свою причину, то после операции, которая не поможет они же скажут - "ну что Вы хотите, это же операция, вы слишком тревожны, не может ничего болеть, живите как получается, мы сделали все хорошо".


----------



## rstm (29 Мар 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> По грыжам без описания снимков ничего сказать не могу..


Вот описание


----------



## AlexSam (29 Мар 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> В моём возрасте и стаже работы неприличностей практически не осталось   . В институте платный отдел и 3500 в кассу за час работы.. На ПМЖ 3000 за полтора часа работы.


Спасибо за прямой ответ.💐 Посмотрела по Москве от 1 тыс. до 12.
Так что Вы опять скромничаете.)
Андрей Иосифович, то упражнение или действие ( настолько оно было просто в исполнении, что не знаю, как его назвать),
которому Вы меня терпеливо учили - принесло огромный эффект. В комплексе с упражнениями на расслабление, в горячей воде.Прошла боль в грудной клетке, объём воздуха увеличился (продолжительность ныряния) и пропали жалобы на  боль в сердце,сердцебиение (аритмии), а то нас уже по кардиологам погнали. Я говорила уже Вам слова благодарности! Но не устану повторять Спасибо! Для меня Вы - Волшебный Доктор! Я не так давно восхищалась др.Ступиным, не пугайтесь), не отношусь к пациенткам, которые влюбляются в Докторов и потом их преследуют.) Я скорее их боюсь.
Если без шуток: действительно считаю, что Вы с Фёдором Петровичем делаете огромное доброе дело.🙏


----------



## О. (29 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> ... упражнение или действие (настолько оно было просто в исполнении, что не знаю, как его назвать),
> которому Вы меня терпеливо учили - принесло огромный эффект.


А можно узнать, что за упражнение Вам показывал доктор Рудковский?


----------



## AIR (29 Мар 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Вот описание


Смотрим... Три протрузии и одна грыжа в поясничном отделе. О чём это может говорить  🤔 🤔. Если ещё имеются протрузии и (или) в грудном отделе,  а также в таком же количестве в шейном отделе, то можно говорить о системной слабости соединительной ткани. Если же такого нашествия протрузий и грыж нет, то можно предположить укорочение с ригидностью и застоем в коротких мышцах поясничного отдела позвоночника вследствие длительных статических нагрузок..


rstm написал(а):


> Заочно консультировался насчёт эндоскопии у Мереджи в Пирогова СПб. Он, почему то, сказал, что удалять надо L4-L5. Боль от него. Местный же нейрохирург про L5-S1 говорил.


На уровне L5-S1 описана грыжа 0.7 см. К ней ещё как то можно придраться, в некоторых ситуациях и иногда она может давать компрессию. Но смысл оперировать протрузию 0.4 см на уровне L4-L5,  у меня в голове не укладывается.. 
Вобщем,  если всё (жалобы, анамнез, данные обследования) скомпоновать в кучу , то можно предположить, что мышечно-тоническая причина проявлений более вероятна..
Но нужно учесть, что это предложение чисто удалённо умозрительное, без очного осмотра.


----------



## AlexSam (29 Мар 2021)

О. написал(а):


> А можно узнать, что за упражнение Вам показывал доктор Рудковский?


Андрей Иосифович научил акцентированному приему для конкретной проблемы у 9-летнего ребёнка, состояние после множественного компрессионного перелома грудного отдела.


----------



## Виктор-72 (30 Мар 2021)

Если уж совсем "тащит" на операцию, то можно сюда посмотреть https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30398/page-28#post-434851


----------



## rstm (31 Мар 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Если уж совсем "тащит" на операцию, то можно сюда посмотреть https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30398/page-28#post-434851


Вот совсем не тащит. Но у меня симптомы усилились. Нога стала болеть сильнее, по передней стороне бедра - неприятные ощущения, по задней - боли появляются, икру стало тянуть и мурашки появились.


----------



## Виктор-72 (1 Апр 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Вот совсем не тащит. Но у меня симптомы усилились. Нога стала болеть сильнее, по передней стороне бедра - неприятные ощущения, по задней - боли появляются, икру стало тянуть и мурашки появились.


Вы знаете, может быть Вам и повезет, ведь такой вариант тоже возможен.
Но, у меня тоже тянет, стреляет и выкручивает ногу и это спустя почти полтора года после операции. Я даже боюсь в некотором смысле МРТ делать. Никогда не боялся, а сейчас боюсь ответа, что с этим ничего уже не поделаешь, не надо было соглашаться на операцию...


----------



## rstm (1 Апр 2021)

@AIR, как вам можно позвонить?


----------



## AIR (1 Апр 2021)

Если здесь напишу номер телефона,  то это могут принять за рекламу. . Напишите в личные сообщения,  отвечу...


----------



## rstm (22 Июн 2021)

Всем здравствуйте. С апреля уже почти 3 месяца прошло. Я перенёс дважды Tessys. После второй чувствовал себя отлично, но хватило на 3 дня. На прогулке опять что-то выскочило, почувствовал острую боль в пояснице, как током ударило и к вечеру симптомы вернулись. Плюсом постепенно добавились симптомы с другой (правой) стороны. Сейчас правая пятка кажется даже хуже чем левая. Онемение и жжение. В общем, жалею что сразу не пошёл менять диск на имплант, а потратился на tessys.

Сейчас принимаю нейромидин, ипидакрин, витамины. Очень волнуюсь, что жжение и онемение в пятках усиливается. По семейным обстоятельствам вынужден буду уехать на полгода в другую страну. На восстановление и не надеюсь пока, но вот как-то бы полгода хотя бы сохранить нынешнее состояние.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2021)

Контрольное МРТ?


----------



## rstm (23 Июн 2021)

1

 

2


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

Болеть есть от чего.
Блокаду бы туда. 
А пока покапать и физиотерапию.


----------



## rstm (23 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болеть есть от чего.
> Блокаду бы туда,
> А пока покарать и физиотерапию


Что такое - покарать? Физио нельзя мне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> Что такое - покарать? Физио нельзя мне.


Простите. Покапать,
Почему нельзя?


----------



## rstm (23 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему нельзя?


Прокапали уже. Теперь на таблетках. Аритмия.

На фоне капельниц было незначительное улучшение. Сейчас назад всё вернулось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

rstm написал(а):


> На фоне капельниц было незначительное улучшение. Сейчас назад всё вернулось.


Блокажу. Массаж, Мануальную терапию, ЛФК.
Аппликатор и  мази самостоятельно


----------

